
Gavin Andresen on Craig Wright - mgamer
http://gavinandresen.ninja/either-or-ignore
======
sigmar
>Either he was Satoshi, but really wants the world to think he isn’t, so he
created an impossible-to-untangle web of truths, half-truths and lies. And
ruined his reputation in the process.

This makes no sense as he was privately and publicly trying to prove that he
was Satoshi. Why would someone that wants to convince the world they aren't
Satoshi, go around saying that they are?

Occam's razor seems like the best principle to use in this controversy

